# Damaged Rapala ORG Floater.



## Majorpede (Feb 27, 2011)

So went out fishing with my son on the JB the other day. Had my brand new (bought on sale) Original floater. Caught one fish on it then switch baits. Some how managed to fall out my seat in a hilarious casting attempt  right onto my open face real and rod combo. (This will be my last time using my squeeze style seat mount :x ). Damaged the bail, but bent it back into shape. 

Now here is the question??? The Floater bill was damaged. It would not swim straight unless I bent the line tie all most at a 90dg angle. 

Should I just try to replace the bill with one from a cheaper lure that I never use? They are the same size..

Or should I cut the lip off in an attempt to make a unique walk the dog bait?

I caught it on sale for like $2.50 not attached to it at all. I guess I mostly am wondering if it would work as a walk the dog bait. I guess if it does not I could always just attach the other bill.


----------



## po1 (Feb 27, 2011)

For $2.50 I say go back and try to buy more if still on sale. I have just got used to buying several extra of the rapala's I like(especially the dt7, dt2, and the dt16's). The walleye's and muskies just love to chew them up while fishing for bass. I save the damage floating lures(minus the hooks #-o) as key chains, in chase someone drops the truck keys in the lake.


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 27, 2011)

po1 said:


> I save the damage floating lures(minus the hooks #-o) as key chains, in chase someone drops the truck keys in the lake.



=D> Thats a great Idea!!! never would have thought of that one. 
My local Gander MT, and Dicks is having a huge sale on Rapala lures for whatever reason. The DT sure set's are all $4.00 and the DT 4's are $3.00 =P~ with the Sure set hook on the front, and back. My wife just shook her head when she saw the sign #-o , and heard me giggle like a little school girl.


----------



## po1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Can't beat that price close to 50% off normal prices.


----------

